# ** Warning Sensei from hell!! Graphic Content at download site



## stauburn (Feb 25, 2005)

This is too unreal.....

http://media.hamncheez.com/?v=1108736293814.wmv


----------



## dubljay (Feb 25, 2005)

wow thats just sad


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 25, 2005)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]Just some dirt bag that gets a stiffy off of beating on someone with a shinai. 
   The idiot in the mpeg is some kind of shoot fighter here in Japan. I have seen him before but cant recall his name. 
 This is what some, not all, Japanese teachers think is austere conditioning. In actual fact it is just plain old fashioned brutality and bullying. 
 Shoshin Nagamine wrote about crap like this in one of his books when discussing Karate dojos in Tokyo. He thought it was bad, as do I. [/font]  This kind of stuff can still be seen in Karate dojo in mainland Japan as well.  


 [font=verdana, arial, helvetica] Japan for all its martial arts history has by far and away some of the worst knowledge about athletic conditioning and training.....as can be seen by the mpeg.[/font]


----------



## Colin_Linz (Feb 25, 2005)

Now that is just absolute crap. It just goes to show you, idiots come in all shapes, sizes and races. Its kind of sad that people think they need to be treated like this to learn.


----------



## kid (Feb 25, 2005)

I would like to give him one of his own lessons.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 25, 2005)

There's no excuse for that, sorry.


----------



## AnimEdge (Feb 26, 2005)

Looks like he wouldnt be able to do that himself so he hits them


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 26, 2005)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> Looks like he wouldnt be able to do that himself so he hits them


 
 You may be right. I don't remember him be a very high rated fighter.
 It's just his way of saying "Hey, I'm a stud because I can bully some guy half my size"  
 I love to see guys like him get "fed their lunch".


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats sad, it really is. Sure as hell want to show him some real fighting! The others are not fighting  ack because the believe its the way they should learn.!


----------



## ginshun (Mar 2, 2005)

You gotta wonder how long students stay in that guys classes.


 and what kind of people/martial artists the one that do become.

 sad.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 2, 2005)

Now this is what he is:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 3, 2005)

Warning added due to Graphic Content at Download site form the link.

*
Rich Parsons
Martial Talk 
Super Moderator
*


----------



## asangria (Mar 4, 2005)

That was pretty brutal - guess he felt like a man with his stick.


----------



## JKD_Silat (Mar 6, 2005)

Unbelievable! Makes me appreciate My teacher even more.


----------



## ed-swckf (Mar 8, 2005)

Get it wrong and i'll beat you, get it right and i'll beat you anyway.


----------



## altondragon (Mar 8, 2005)

I find absolutly nothing wrong with that....in fact i subscribe to that point of view.....OMG JUST KIDDING. WOW talk about humility. The non chalant behavior of the ppl in the background is interesting...probably scared if they stop and gawk they will be next. Well i guess to each his own.


----------



## James Kovacich (May 19, 2005)

Someone told me that Master Toddy did that to his Thai fighters and that guy looked kind of like a younger Master Toddy. Anyone else see the resemblance.
http://www.mastertoddy.com/


----------



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2005)

akja said:
			
		

> Someone told me that Master Toddy did that to his Thai fighters and that guy looked kind of like a younger Master Toddy. Anyone else see the resemblance.
> http://www.mastertoddy.com/


There is some resemblance but the video footage looks too new to make it confirmed. 
If it *is* him then I'm sure the "Master" is an honorific title and not one that is EARNED! 
What a maroon!


----------



## James Kovacich (May 19, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> There is some resemblance but the video footage looks too new to make it confirmed.
> If it *is* him then I'm sure the "Master" is an honorific title and not one that is EARNED!
> What a maroon!


Master Toddy is pretty well known and from the looks of him being in Vegas now. It looks like he's definately getting paid. I think they use the term Master in Thailand, not sure but do think it's a Thai related title. He appears to be producing many fighters and taking them to Thailand.

Thats how I heard about him hitting his students with the sticks, There was an expose about him taking his students to Thailand and someone I know saw it. I didn't hear about the sticks before that.


----------



## James Kovacich (May 23, 2005)

I was asked this
*"Did you actually verify this information detrimental to others before posting it on the internet?"*

First I am stating as I already posted. Someone told me they saw Master Toddy on a documentary or something of the sort, take his students to Thailand and somewhere in there the footage showed him hitting his students with sticks. Thats why he told me about it, because he could not beleive it. I did not see Master Toddy do that.

*I did not state that Master Toddy did in fact do that!*

The only real fact I did state is the person in the video looked like a young Master Toddy. Which I think he does.

*So the person who asked me this question. Do you care to respond and tell me if I answered your question?* :uhyeah:


----------



## Loki (May 23, 2005)

What crap. Of course you can't learn if you don't learn to endure pain, but COME ON! All you're doing by that kinda instruction is lowering your student's self-confidence, so how does that make him a better martial artist? Looks like slave-beating to me...

~ Loki


----------



## Bammx2 (May 23, 2005)

is he hard enough to sleep with one eye open for the rest of his life?


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jul 20, 2005)

What an awful video! I suppose Japan doesn't have Lawyers; someone could get rich off of that lawsuit  :whip:


----------



## Franc0 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello, I've trained at Master Toddy's here in Vegas, and the few times I trained there, I've never ever seen him abuse his students in any way. Master Toddy has a very respected reputation in training and producing top notch Muay Thai fighters, without having to beat the crap outta them. He is very professional, courteous and dedicated to his students & fighters, at least from what I saw.

Franco


----------



## Martialscientist (Jul 26, 2005)

I seen allot of stuff in my life, but this is too much.

Getting a bigger stick and jumping that teacher after class would not be too bad.


----------



## still learning (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello,  Today that kind of training (getting hit) does not work anymore. It is the old way of thinking.  Every time you do something wrong- bang. 

 There way is old , non-product, abusive, and dangerous.

 It is the way they were taught to teach.  Stupid yea!  They cannot see the proper way to be a good teacher.  

 Japanese training is out of date and out of touch!  That is why you should never hit your kids when they do something you didn't like!

 There are other ways to teach them!   Too bad that is all they know...Aloha


----------

